# Texas



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

anybody from texas here?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Me.
Two others in Dallas.
Another Houston resident.
And I've been on these boards all of three days.


----------



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

IM NEW TOO


----------



## DallasFMax (Jun 23, 2002)

im from dallas (garland) most of the se-r guys i know post in the sr20deforum.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

I'm from Grand Prairie, TX. Just a little south (2 miles) from the middle of Dallas and Fort Worth.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

I've got ways to use 2 pieces of property to have good meets at. No problems with police or rent-a-cops as long as people don't act like idiots (loud music that you can hear 1 block away, no obscenity, no indeciency, no speeding, no racing, no burn-outs, just a meet). These would be meets with permission of course.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Im i houston tx... sugarland\katy to be more spacific, i'd love to have a meet......... lets make a date!! it cant be too far though. well, i work sun-wed.. so maybe friday.. friday night... who knows, i'd love to get picks of all us nissanians driving around in our cars


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Well, it'll take some planning. Only if those Sylvia, 300ZX, SE-R, Altima, and those other Nissan guys around the metroplex would get some unity we can get things going. I'm tired of putting 110% of effort to go to the other meets and by the time I get to them, they're gone because they get kicked out or they go somewhere else. I'm a friendly kinda guy that does not hold grudges. I'm also a good Christian and I'm a pastor's son. Even though I'm 19, I do have some maturity to back it up. If I need to do things, I'll do them. This means, if someone messes up everything for a meet, they'll have to pay the consequences. I will not tolerate any sort of fights or "Crew's" or "Team's" that have evil grudges or team hate.

I'm going to make a step in my own driving life safer by not street racing or engaging in speeding or other illegal things. It's going to be hard but I'm gonna do it. Personally, I have not joined any team or crew for the sole reason that some "crew's or team's" consider themselves gangs and sometimes end up doing things violently. I don't want to get shot or killed because of some idiotic act of violence. Sometimes these team's or crew's will go race at the track and another team might not like them (start hatin) because someone's car is faster or whatever.

Niss200SXGTR, I'd love to do the same thing, driving around with other nissan's. I love hanging out with cool people, even though I don't like hearing cussing. But back to what I was talking about.... as long as people go the speed limit, I'm cool with it. I hate it when I'm following other car dudes and they start going 100 mph down the highway! The most I'd go is 70mph in a 65! (With the few exceptions of... foot getting stuck to the accelerator and avoiding a rear ending by an 18 wheeler)


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

I'm from Hurst, TX. I've been to meets but never participated. If anyone's interested in getting together up here I'm all for it.

I drive to GP all the time dho. I wonder if I've ever seen you around.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*ahhaha*

ahhaha, well, im in houston.. i dont think there are any other members that are here thogh.. that want to meet.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

UnderDog said:


> *I'm from Hurst, TX. I've been to meets but never participated. If anyone's interested in getting together up here I'm all for it.
> 
> I drive to GP all the time dho. I wonder if I've ever seen you around. *


That's cool! You probably have, but I don't usually stick around an intersection for long. Most of my friends see me for 2 seconds, going straight then I'm already gone in a turn, lol. I'm up for the meets too.  If it's only a couple people, that's cool too. Maybe we could go bowling or eat or whatever till we get more people.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2002)

I'm in Arlington, Texas... I have a n/a 300zx, but its for sale. Might get another Nissan tho.


----------



## ballistic (Jul 16, 2002)

Plano here... I'm from the sr20de forum, but I visit here time to time...


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

hey im new 
im from houston and i drive an s14 hoping to get an s13 by the end of the week

can any of you guys recommend a place in texas where i can do my sr20det swap at? how much did it cost you guys to do a swap. btw this iis for the s13


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

The only place that I've heard good things about is a Nissan SR20DET specialized shop in El Paso. One other place is Boostfactor (Irving) but I'm not too sure if I'd trust them with my car.... and also Alamo Autosports (Arlington) which charges $$$$$ but you get decent/good service and quality.

I'm sorry I don't know anyshops by you.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Longhorns, why do you want to pay a shop to do the swap? It's much more fun and satisfying to do it yourself. There is plenty of help available from Houston SE-R guys for engine knowledge and you can host the occasional Geek-out to help you with labor.

I'm pretty sure you can get some swap info at www.240sx.org.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

Longhorns, we will be at HIN this comming weekend. If you are comming up, stop by the booth. Hell if you're in town early, stop by the shop and we'll show you our new stock of motors we just got in today. We've opened our doors as a Nissan Specialist shop, and we are good at what we do. We've got our own sr20det powered at 450hp right now on the stock block. For those who don't trust in our abilities, don't come by and ask for help then. All I know if we don't try to charge people $14,000 for a freakin SR20DE swap from a GA16.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

Oh by the way here are our prices on the swaps you are inquiring about:

S13 SR20DET (redtop) (89-94) $3800
S13 SR20DET (blacktop) (95-98) $4000

for the S14 and S15 prices look at our website.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

*I'm new here*

Well, I live in a small town called Tyler, Tx. I live in Houston, Tx right now, on an internship. I will live in College Station, Tx after the summer ends. Crazy...


----------



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

cool glad to see all these peeps from texas i know KIlljoy... like to meet up with some sentra owners i need to learn a few secrets


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

There are secrets to learn??? 

I dunno any secrets, that sux.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

Hello.

I am in Fort Worth. I drive a maroon 92 NX2K from Fort Worth to Dallas and back every weekday. Come hang out with me on I-20 sometime.

I also have a 4 door 93 Sentra XE w/JDM SR20 and T28 turbo. Currently, it is a 1.25 ton paperweight. I think perhaps the stock GA16DE exhaust could be a problem. It runs now, but should run better in a couple weeks. 

I'd be up for a meet sometime. Boostfactor hosted a meet a couple months ago with a good 20 or 25 Nissans, and the Texas Rally a few months ago had 40 or so? I don't recall exactly.

Bruce, if there is a weekend geekout in Houston sometime, post it up. The TX-SER mailing list has been dead recently. Also, is there a TX SERCA list? I've been a member for about half a year now and haven't seen anything going on.

Tommy


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

whats up guys, i think i have thee same motor that comes in the 240sx's, anyway thats what i have been told, if anyone knows of any"free mods" id love to hear em, or any mods that are worth doing, id like to be able to play with honda's and be confident about it. l8


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Well guys I can proudly say I'm originally from Dallas.... Have a lot of family there.., but I've lived in So Cal for a long time now..


----------



## DallasFMax (Jun 23, 2002)

theres that thing at ennis this weekend, and also speedzone. anyone up for it? i'll be in a silver 99 g20.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

Ennis is where that drag strip is right? I have bad memories there. My cousin took me there with his friend and all these white guys were looking at us weird. Of course, they were making fun of my cousin's friend's stripped all motor CRX, but he ran a low 12, so they were amazed.

Also, some drunk chick tried to hit on me and she had some dragon breath! I'm traumatized...


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

tommy, the Texas mailing list *IS* the club list. It was never co-opted strictly for club use.

As for no Texas SERCA stuff, well, sorry about that. Hosting the 2000 Convention caused some major burn-out for the movers and shakers. And the recent Rally at TPM basically was a SERCA event.

Some time this year, the club will put on a dyno day in Houston. If you D/FW members want to do something, don't wait on Geo or Dr. Lew. Money is available for deposits and such.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

hey denton Texas resident here. i also work at Denton Dragway i35. its an 1/8 mile drag strip its nice to me. i work et tower & water box

yeah anyway i have a 1988 nissan pulsar nx se here shes nice in her own way. stop laughing! actually its a paper weight right now a big paper weight! w/ decent rims. well she ran when i bought her. looking for ca18det or sr20det swap or a good shop or both!
if you know of any.

my daily drive is a 1998 bmw M3 much nicer & running car but i won't sell my nissan, yet.

but would love to goto some meets


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

*The G-Vine*

I don't know how you sentra guys take to us sedan guys but I'm in the area as well, in Grapevine by G-vine mills.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2002)

well i am in arlington. can anybody help i have lots of questions about getting parts for my car


----------



## 2002JustBlue (Sep 9, 2002)

Wow, I feel lonely in Austin all by myself


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

2002JustBlue said:


> *Wow, I feel lonely in Austin all by myself  *


 There are quite a few nissan guy's down in Austin. And I have a 2k desert runner and what the hell is the orange thing?


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

i am in pasadena if anyone is in the area on saturday night there is a weekly meet on the corner of spencer&red bluff cops dont bother us i will be there in my 95 maroon maxima it looks stock except for the exhaust and the nissan sticker on the windshield



i am the only one there with a nissan all the other cars are muscle cars,hot rods,trucks,hondas,or focus

whichi beat one of the fords last week


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

well i'm in dfw (royse city to be exact), i don't own a nissan currently, but that's gonna change in a few months.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

03 Aztec Spec V
Houston


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

What's Up everyone.... 

Just thought I'd post my first message here. I'm in Houston (Katy to be exact) also and I own a 98 Nissan Sentra GXE. Unfortunately haven't done mods to it yet other than changing the basic sound system. Since I'm new to all this (and I'm not sure this is the right post for this, but will ask anyhow), any suggestions to Sentra mods?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

hmmm. well, im in houston with a 97 200SX, we should meet up at cafe east... is it 2 over in katy, i think it is.. i know a couple other guys who would probably wanna meet up

we can make a little group meet for all houston members.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *hmmm. well, im in houston with a 97 200SX, we should meet up at cafe east... is it 2 over in katy, i think it is.. i know a couple other guys who would probably wanna meet up
> 
> we can make a little group meet for all houston members. *





let me know when and where


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

It is Cafe East 2 in Katy. That sounds cool with me though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

I live in flower mound. I never knew so many of you were in the dallas area. Btw i drive a 97 silver 200sx thats currently stock, but that will change if i ever get enough money.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

WHat Up people 
I'm also in the houston area 
Texas City to be exact
200SX ser here 

so when are u going to have this houston meet 
let me know 

me and my friend 2 SER's would meet with some fellow NISSAN drivers


----------



## macabugaoa (Sep 18, 2002)

What's up... I'm from Arlington. Before joining this forum I've known only one other person with an S15 in Fort Worth. I think there are some Nissan meets out here in the DFW area, usually by the Starbucks on 635/MacArthur??? (correct me if I'm wrong, which I probably am). If anyone's seen a black '91 SE-R around DFW with the rims painted black with two missing center caps, that's me!

I'd like to meet up with other B13 enthusiasts around the area. I need some tips for my car.

OH... If anyone's interested... A buddy of mine is coordinating the event below. It's a bit out of the way, but hell, I'm getting my free races and timeslips! And the models are staying with us.

LOUISIANA IMPORT DRAGS 

Sunday, October 20th at No Problem Raceway
132 Raceway Court, Paincourtville, LA 70391 

Over $10,000 in cash and prizes will be awarded at this event!

SHOW FEATURES 

- Import drag racing with over $4000 in cash payouts
- Import Car show with over $4000 in cash and prizes
- Usaci sanctioned dB drag competition
- $200 Break dance battle
- $100 Burn out contest
- Model Expo featuring IRev 2002 spokesmodel, Sasha Singleton (San Mateo, CA), Motegi Racing model Jasmin Alejandrino (Los Angeles, CA), Bazooka Mobile Audio model Tyron Richard (Baton Rouge, LA), and the girls of Prestigious Import Modeling (New Orleans, LA)
- Road course racing on the 1.8 mile track *time pending
- Motorcycle stunt show by VooDoo Racing (Lafayette, LA)
- Vendor Booths
- Raffles and Giveaways

SHOW PRICES
Spectator - $17 ($2 off with flyer coupon)
Bracket Racer - $30
Heads Up Racer - $35
Car Show - $30

PRE-SHOW PARTY
Saturday, October 19th @ Nite Life (5248 Corporate Blvd) 18 and up, Doors open at 9pm. Featuring: Dj Baby Anne, Dj Dr Souss, and Dj Iceman

TRACK DIRECTIONS
From I-10, take the Sorrento/Donaldsonville exit (exit 182, 20 miles south of Baton Rouge, 40 miles north of New Orleans) and go south (towards the Sunshine Bridge). Take the first left (Hwy 70). After crossing the Sunshine Bridge, stay in the left lane. Do NOT veer right towards Donaldsonville. Continue 12 miles on Hwy 70 and then turn right onto Hwy 996. Raceway is 1 mile on the right.

For booth space and sponsorship, please call 225.335.6428


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

I'm in Frisco.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

Hey new here from Houston TX..Hi!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

Well, Im not a proud owner of a nissan car yet ( I still havent decided on it.. considering it's old.. and used. )
The car in question is a 1984 Nissan 300ZX manual

Ive NEVER used a manual before.. Only in games but that's just.. bullsh!t considering it's never like RL there.

So.. If I do get this car, I expect to have problems shifting 
That and the car is an 'as-is' car which has never been checked out.. and I dont know what problems may already be wrong with the car ( Like how some cars have faulty parts already in it..or a reccomended upgrade to prevent future problems )

I feel like taking the car, stripping the paint off and giving it say.. midnight blue or black, Gonna rip the stereo out and put in a CD-R player with mp3 capabilities with a nice sub in the back 

I dont really expect the car to be fast.. But any car at this point to replace my.. Dodge pos hello-I-get-50-miles-on-one-tank-of-gas RAM truck
Hopefully the gas mileage will be much better.. if not I'll see if I can somehow fix it so it is better.

Oh btw, I live in The Woodlands ( not far from Houston itself.. )

If anybody is willing to teach me to shift properly without screwing up the car.. OR able to help me find out what POSSIBLY might be wrong with the car ( or even help me put in a stereo  ) It'd be appreciated. Im no mechanic, In fact, I really dont know much about cars except that manual trannys are a bit hard to master for the new people


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

Hi you live in the woodlands? Well im in the northside We have a big Nissan Meet at Hooters on Gessner tomorrow October 4th at 9:00pm. Everyone is welcome to come!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

Sadly enough, I dont think I could make it to the meet in my truck


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

sx gyrl 97 said:


> *Hi you live in the woodlands? Well im in the northside We have a big Nissan Meet at Hooters on Gessner tomorrow October 4th at 9:00pm. Everyone is welcome to come! *




how often do you have those meets because i have to work tomorrow night would love to go


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

Well we will be there for a bit and lots of ppl are coming...we havent had a meet in awhile, ever since i was having problems..so this is our official 2nd big meet....we have NIO (the other Nissan club) that was gonna join us...so email me or pm if you would like to be on the Nissan mailing list....Im hopin to hold our next meet at Six Flags or somehwhere fun.....Our meets are more social and less exclusive than most meets..so hope you will join us soon...


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

Went to the meet, had a lot of fun. It would be to good to meet at least once a month like that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

SCCA autocross this Sunday the 13th of October at Gulf Greyhound park.  John will be there to autocross with his 300z and has given the challenge to anyone who can beat his raw time an incentive of $25. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

So when's the next meet? Sx Gyrl, when's the last time you all and NIO met? I'm an original member


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

We havent had a Nissan Meet for awhile eversince my car was crashed but now its fixed....I met George (Geo) from NIO awhile back with Al and he seemed pretty nice....we will have more Nissan meets but don't wanna schedule it everyweek bc it conflicts with ICCH and other car club meets...so we do a big meet once or 2 times a month....hope to see you at the next one!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Texas SE-R Rally IX is being scheduled for November 30 at UTI in north Houston. Dyno will be available.

More details as the firm up. Watch the Texas Rally IX thread.


----------



## NIOstyle (Oct 17, 2002)

sx gyrl 97, long time no hear. I think the last time we met up was in May. Let me know when y'all like to meet with us again. We can get our schedules lined up together.

cocojas, yo bro. nice to see ya here. Check out the new news at www.teamnio.com We are having an internal meeting with the Houston, Dallas, Austin, San Antonio, and the Valley groups. It's going to be awesome!


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

*Friday night 10-18-02*

Anyone gonna be in the Arlington area Friday night? I'm coming back home for a short visit from college. I'd like to meet up with some nissan people during the visit. (There's no nissan people where I'm going to college... all the people are 4x4 peoples & snow plow peoples.)

Thanks,


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey I'm in Houston new to boards as well. And I'm an NIO member thats if George hasn't kicked me out for inactivity .


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Whassup Waddy! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Geo, the site is looking nice....keep up the good work!!  I'll try to make the meet if I don't go out of town. One more thing, post some directions to the meeting place if you haven't already done so.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

*Dallas*

Dallas ,Texas


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

*another Houstonite...for now*

Hey all, my siggy says it all. Well all except that I'm in the Westheimer/8 area of Houston.


----------



## NIOstyle (Oct 17, 2002)

Whoa, I just got on and now there's four NIO guys here.  
Crazy... truly Crazy....

Yo Waddy, if you're as active as your stomach like at the last Import show....nooooo problem. hahaha. Kidding bro.

Hey DPhillips44, good to see ya! You think you can make the meet in in H-town. Bring your whole team or perhaps we can get together some time.

coco, just give me a call, I'll direct you on how to get there. Oh, we are going to get a new member with a Yellow SpecV. I'm jealous. I wanted that color!


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Nice to see some familar names on here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

NIOstyle said:


> *sx gyrl 97, long time no hear. I think the last time we met up was in May. Let me know when y'all like to meet with us again. We can get our schedules lined up together.
> 
> cocojas, yo bro. nice to see ya here. Check out the new news at www.teamnio.com We are having an internal meeting with the Houston, Dallas, Austin, San Antonio, and the Valley groups. It's going to be awesome! *


Hi Geo! Long time no hear hehehe...hows it going? I would love to come to your meets....I have a few mods to my car now...after the wreck that is..so shes doing way better now!Ill be on this board more now..


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*Hey Guys & Gals...*

Hey ya'll, I'm pretty new to this forum but everybody from
Altimas.net knows who I am...

I'm organizing a Dallas/Ft. Worth Area meet probably on 
November 16. Anyone who knows me, knows that our
meets are off the chain! We get peeps driving up from
Austin for them!

I moderate the new TopNotch forum but you can usually
catch me in the Altimas forum.

PM me if interested.

Here's some pics from our October meet:

http://home1.gte.net/res057qw/altima/index1.htm

I'll have more details later...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice pics bro! Very sweet satin white pics...the grill looks really nice on your ride.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Nice pics bro! Very sweet satin white pics...the grill looks really nice on your ride. *


Thanks, Coco.

I almost got OhTwo to drive up last time, you down for Nov.?


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Nice pics bro! Very sweet satin white pics...the grill looks really nice on your ride. *



You better be coming up bro.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

What date in Nov? Might make a little road trip...who knows.

Speaking of meets, me and Ruben wanted to get something together for this weekend in SA. Just gotta get the details sorted out...


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

Coco said:


> *What date in Nov? Might make a little road trip...who knows.
> 
> Speaking of meets, me and Ruben wanted to get something together for this weekend in SA. Just gotta get the details sorted out... *


If you're down to roll, I'd roll with you Coco, we could have tight little NIO train headin' up 45 north.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

That would be cool man...would you wanna go to SA this weekend? We're trying to have a meet this weekend.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Geo, what do you think about a meet in SA this weekend, even if it's a few of us?


----------



## NIOstyle (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey 01LTD and Altyholic , good to see y'all. I like that Altyholic name. heh! I'm game for Dallas in November. We can bring people up there for your meet. Let us know. Coco and Waddy what do ya say for Nov.?

Coco, remember we have a small meet this weekend bro. Or else I'd be with ya! (and I was hoping you'd be a speaker during this meet) 

Sxgyrl, yeah I'd like to see what you've done. I heard about the wreck. Glad its shipshape again!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

DOH!!! That's right, I forgot about this weekend....that's cool.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

NIOstyle said:


> *Hey 01LTD and Altyholic , good to see y'all. I like that Altyholic name. heh! I'm game for Dallas in November. We can bring people up there for your meet. Let us know. Coco and Waddy what do ya say for Nov.?
> 
> Coco, remember we have a small meet this weekend bro. Or else I'd be with ya! (and I was hoping you'd be a speaker during this meet)
> 
> Sxgyrl, yeah I'd like to see what you've done. I heard about the wreck. Glad its shipshape again!  *


Excellent...I like to see the Alty's outnumber the Max's at our
meets... 

Get that train a chuggin'


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Very much so. 



ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Excellent...I like to see the Alty's outnumber the Max's at our
> meets...
> 
> Get that train a chuggin' *


----------



## xluv2eatx (Oct 22, 2002)

i live in houston, TX....looking for fellow street racers to just chill with.....


----------



## xluv2eatx (Oct 22, 2002)

*meeting of nissan drivers all around houston,tx!*

i live in houston....any fellow nissan drivers wanna meet and just chill......that would be awesome....i would just like to get a pic of all the fellow nissan drivers and the cars they drive thats all....and just simply talk about cars....if it sound like something yall would like to do.....just email me and ill have a place and time where all the nissan drivers can [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

NIOstyle said:


> *Coco and Waddy what do ya say for Nov.?
> 
> Coco, remember we have a small meet this weekend bro. Or else I'd be with ya! *


I'm down, been in Texas 5 years and never been to Dallas so this is as good a time as any! Would we be spending the night or just a day thing? I down for either.

Yeah sorry Coco, I was actually contemplating the SA thing until Geo reminded me about the meet Sunday.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Waddy said:


> *I'm down, been in Texas 5 years and never been to Dallas so this is as good a time as any! Would we be spending the night or just a day thing? I down for either.
> 
> *


Houston's what? A 3- 4 hr. drive up?
Our meets are held in the evening/night.
If you party hard, I'd recommend you get
a cheap hotel room and drive back on Sunday.

I'm sourcing a location for the Nov. 16 meet now.
It would be nice to know how many Houston/Austin/
SA peeps are SE-Riously coming?


----------



## NIOstyle (Oct 17, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Houston's what? A 3- 4 hr. drive up?
> Our meets are held in the evening/night.
> If you party hard, I'd recommend you get
> a cheap hotel room and drive back on Sunday.
> ...


SE-Rious (aka Altyholic) hahaha! How many people do you want to go there? If you can make the meet in the afternoon, I'm sure more people from other cities can bring more people. Not many can stay over. But did you say "PARTY?"


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

NIOstyle said:


> *SE-Rious (aka Altyholic) hahaha! How many people do you want to go there? If you can make the meet in the afternoon, I'm sure more people from other cities can bring more people. Not many can stay over. But did you say "PARTY?"  *


LOL!!! 
Oh, yeah there's lots of places to "party" up here.

NIOstyle, if you bring your peeps as well as others
coming up, it could present a logistical problem. That's
why I'd like to get a head count from down south before
I confirm a meeting place.

I would not rule out an afternoon meet if lots of peeps
show up for the meet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2003)

Hey all your Houston peepz....i just recently ordered my cold air intake for my 03 se-r, and was curious on knowin some good shops around town that knows how to install these babies in my car. I would do it, but 'm very fragile when it comes to my car...so i wanna know if there some shops or places out there thats done this kinda procedure before and can do it professionally and greatly....can someone help me out?? I stay in houston...thakns

donn


----------



## nismo_lovr (Oct 31, 2003)

*new and from tx too*

also from texas and new to this forum


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: new and from tx too*



nismo_lovr said:


> *also from texas and new to this forum *


you should hookup with nisslow02. he and some others are in Temple... just a few of our Z members...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im in texas..

i live in Rowlett but i go school in Irving.


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

Houston Here! If anyone who is not already a member, is interested in meeting up with other Nissan Enthusiasts, shoot me an email. Link is in the Sig.


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

UnderDog said:


> I'm from Hurst, TX. I've been to meets but never participated. If anyone's interested in getting together up here I'm all for it.
> 
> I drive to GP all the time dho. I wonder if I've ever seen you around.


I have a friend that lives in hurst and I am there like 3 times a month (weekends) my inlaws live in Stephensvolle! would love to hookup with some nissan owners and share ideas. I am in San antonio but the drive is no biggie with enough advanced notice! :thumbup:


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

NIOstyle said:


> sx gyrl 97, long time no hear. I think the last time we met up was in May. Let me know when y'all like to meet with us again. We can get our schedules lined up together.
> 
> cocojas, yo bro. nice to see ya here. Check out the new news at www.teamnio.com We are having an internal meeting with the Houston, Dallas, Austin, San Antonio, and the Valley groups. It's going to be awesome!


Im in SA and would like too hook up with thes SA group if possible I have a 99 B14 GXE No real mods exhaust and intake..working at going bigger!
any info on how to get up with the sa group would be appreciated


----------



## NIOstyle (Oct 17, 2002)

Ajaxn26 said:


> Im in SA and would like too hook up with thes SA group if possible I have a 99 B14 GXE No real mods exhaust and intake..working at going bigger!
> any info on how to get up with the sa group would be appreciated


Hi Ajaxn26 :thumbup: No prob. Shoot me an email at [email protected] and I'll get you together with the SA Chapter Captain and take it from there. Thanks for the inquiry.


----------



## Spec_V_kid (Jul 28, 2003)

Houston Spec V Kid w/ Team NIO...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Dallas here!!!



If anyone else is in the D/FW metro then check out Dallas Nissan Enthusiasts!
Click here...to go to our forum on NissanForums!


----------



## ProjectAltima (Nov 24, 2003)

I live in the Arlington/Mansfield area. Anyone go to the Kennedale track?


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

ProjectAltima said:


> I live in the Arlington/Mansfield area. Anyone go to the Kennedale track?


Yeap, i do.. email me.


----------



## nismo_lovr (Oct 31, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> you should hookup with nisslow02. he and some others are in Temple... just a few of our Z members...



hey man thanks for that. i'm not on this forum much but hit me up later or tell nisslow22 to and we'll talk. unfortunately in killeen there aren't that many nissan people, they're all honda and other fans. also let me know whenever ya'll meet up and i'll try to be there. again man thanks.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Jokerluv said:


> anybody from texas here?


G-Town ..... aka Garland, here


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

ProjectAltima said:


> I live in the Arlington/Mansfield area. Anyone go to the Kennedale track?


I used to with my Nova, but my Max needs the high end only Ennis gives me


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

xluv2eatx said:


> i live in houston, TX....looking for fellow street racers to just chill with.....


You mean street style racing on the track right? :thumbup: 

God knows nobody in here would street race....lol.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

you'd be surprised what that max will do in the low end 1/8th mile...


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

not too suprised ** cough, cough --- Forest Ln in November --- cough, cough **

lol


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

*cough* bad cat and rear O2 and still pulled on you *cough*

damn... is it cold in here or is it just me...


















j/k


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> *cough* bad cat and rear O2 and still pulled on you *cough*
> 
> damn... is it cold in here or is it just me...
> 
> ...


my nova runs 11s  ......... you hit the 14s in the Max yet Chris? :loser: :fluffy: 

I got nuthin but luv 4 ya, cept on the track.


----------



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

wow i havent posted on this site in a long long time


texas peeps come check out www.import-driven.com we could use some more nissan guys on the site


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Jokerluv said:


> wow i havent posted on this site in a long long time
> 
> 
> texas peeps come check out www.import-driven.com we could use some more nissan guys on the site


 -------- Registered ---------


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Sterling2000 said:


> -------- Registered ---------


Do I at least get free beer for being a new member?


----------



## jwil (Oct 15, 2003)

*yea*

yes they are 4 lug....


----------



## mugrzguy (Dec 13, 2003)

*Fellow Texan*

If any still reads this thread. I live in Haltom Chitty inside 820 loop for the D/FW-ians.
Not sure if I have to ask permission but if you guys want to meet at my shop it is in a Big-K parking lot 3320 Denton Hwy. Would like to meet, greet, swap stories if any is interested. I am here all the time (817) 759-1411
Marc-


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

mugrzguy said:


> If any still reads this thread. I live in Haltom Chitty inside 820 loop for the D/FW-ians.
> Not sure if I have to ask permission but if you guys want to meet at my shop it is in a Big-K parking lot 3320 Denton Hwy. Would like to meet, greet, swap stories if any is interested. I am here all the time (817) 759-1411
> Marc-


Kool, you might post this on nissans.org ....... thats just the Dallas Nissan Enthusiasts


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

i am in AUSTIN.......and if anybody in the area or surrounding areas would like to hang out with our team or be involved in the planning/attending of any upcoming events...please feel free to shoot me a pm......all nissan support is welcomed and greatly appreciated.....thanx :cheers:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

u should come to the DNE meet on the 17th


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

that sounds dope.....i'll get with my crew and see who's open....and what is going on.....i just got done putting new drop on my ride.....


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

B14GEE I'm in Austin too, don't think I've ever seen your car around town.


----------



## ray_82 (Jan 19, 2004)

*Here in houston too*



Niss200SXGTR said:


> ahhaha, well, im in houston.. i dont think there are any other members that are here thogh.. that want to meet.


----hey whats up i just joined and im trying to find people w/ nissans here in houston too... i have an nx2000 w/ an sr20de engine. so if anyone from houston sees this that would be cool.


----------



## ray_82 (Jan 19, 2004)

*here in houston*

hey im here in houston tx.... if anyone from here that would like to meet just let me know.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

you should check out HNE (Houston Nissan Enthusiasts).

you can check out there forum below towards the bottom of the main page. there are no requirements for membership except the love for your nissan! 

check em out, they've got a great group.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

aminidab said:


> B14GEE I'm in Austin too, don't think I've ever seen your car around town.



sorry i didnt respond sooner....so you are here huh...do you roll with any clubs or teams or whatever......shoot me a email or PM so i can check out your ride...and visa versa......


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

*where can i buy a sr20de motor in texas, any web pages?*

I need to buy a sr20de motor asap, but my contacts tell`s me that the best place to buy engines is in texas, do you any places?, if you do, any web pages?, phone numbers?, thanks


----------



## kosankar (Feb 7, 2004)

*Houston Texas*

I live in Houston, Would like to find out if anyone has set up a meet? Send me a pm if anyone knows of a meet local to Houston. :cheers:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

if you go to the main forum index and scroll to the bottom, you might find a decent sized nissan club


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

kosankar said:


> I live in Houston, Would like to find out if anyone has set up a meet? Send me a pm if anyone knows of a meet local to Houston. :cheers:


HNE meets every month bascily. we also meet up on the weekends sometimes on westheimer/ woodlands area. check the forum out


----------



## prepSX (Feb 1, 2004)

*Tx. meet*

Wow TX. meet, Im from the RGV. La Feria,Tx to be exact. I want to meet with you all but right now Im on a hunt for a 200sx B14 SE-R. But I would go probably for idea sharing you know. Any way I don't want to be the host of the meet but Im suggesting to meet at South Padre Island on the spring break. Since most Texans comes down here at this time of the year. Its only a suggestion you know, the thing about it is, you guys are going to have a hard time finding a place to stay, all hotels are booked. unless you want to camp out on the beach  

And yeah what is up with those other car club people. They're acting like bunch of loons. They think a car club is a gang thing, talking smack and all. Racing drunk and high at the same time. I've seen to many fights and accidents due to idiotic behavior. Actually that's one of the reason I was MIA on the car scene for a while. The other thing is school of course. Me and my fellow Flips and other members started the import scene here back in 98, back then it was all Low riders and American Muscle. After that Fast and the Furious movie came out, that was the time people here started to have an idea to get import cars. Others came up with the Peons, I mean Neons and Cavaliers with a big ass mufflers and bunch of emblems, neon lights and stickers( speaking of rice) calling themselves euros. :thumbdwn: WHAT IS UP WITH THAT???
ANYBODY SELLING THEIR 200SX SE-R's? LET ME KNOW. WILLING TO PAY CASH.


----------



## ACEGTRskyline (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi im from mesquite texas lookin for a good dallas/garland meet. I have a 94 nissan maxima.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

ACEGTRskyline said:


> Hi im from mesquite texas lookin for a good dallas/garland meet. I have a 94 nissan maxima.


Dallas Meet This Weekend, Click Here


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*I'm in Texas...*

Houston Texas FM1960 area here.

C1 Bender


----------



## absolute (Nov 18, 2003)

fort worth


----------



## TruBluZ (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm in Houston....north side


----------



## jncviper (Feb 3, 2004)

I lived in Plano, Tx about 5 or 6 years ago i might know some of you. Any of you guys go to Huffman Elem. school??


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

Yep Galveston here.


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

Deadly Oak Cliff Texas


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

san antonio over here


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Rowlett TX


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

richardson,tx


----------



## pdr (Nov 29, 2002)

ACEGTRskyline said:


> Hi im from mesquite texas lookin for a good dallas/garland meet. I have a 94 nissan maxima.


Every Wed. night dallasimports.net meets up at Moe's in Lewisville.


----------



## Speedvision97 (Mar 28, 2004)

*South Texas*

ok hello new to this forum stuff but have a 97 maxima looking for anyone from south south texas we are talking RGV...if you heard of it please reply so i know i am not alone in the RGV(Rio Grande Valley) for those who do not know what that is...I go to the edinburg international racetrack if any nissan people want to go thursday or friday every week to meet and check times on different Nissans please reply...thanks

Lolo


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

south texas hit up HNE people !


----------



## mike92gxe (Nov 28, 2003)

*SW Houston, Missouri City*

92 Maxima on them thangs...throw it up!


----------



## Gregg1LE (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm in Cedar Hill, just south of Dallas. I would be interested in meeting with more Nissan owners.


----------



## biohazard (Apr 20, 2004)

im from flower mound, about 45 min. away from dallas


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

all you tx guys check out DNE and HNE sections of this forum. that where most of the texas people on this board are.


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

Tyler TX here.. east texas area..

check out our forum page htt if your around east texas, its a good site to be in.. just alot of trash talk and drama though


----------



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

w00t bring it back...lol


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

how many people i sa


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

me and ruben. not sure about anyone else on this forum.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

what area in san antonio i live near the bud factory off of hwy 90


----------



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

Im In Fort Worth


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

black_ser95 said:


> what area in san antonio i live near the bud factory off of hwy 90


 i live on the northeast side, close to converse. ruben lives around the 1604 and blanco area.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

garland here


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

I'll be out there tomorrow. My family lives in the garland area. Gonna check out the NHRA event at Ennis this weekend. Anyone going?


----------



## SpecAv8r (Jul 11, 2004)

Frisco


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

Im from El Paso. Barely starting up on the mods on my car, so if anyone knows where I can get help out here I would appreciate the help also I wanna do most of the work on my own, just want to be suprised I guess u could say.


----------



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

im back yo dfw peeps


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Dallas area here... what up jokerluv.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Dam, this is an old thread.


----------



## LucinoSR20 (Aug 30, 2005)

yep... oh well, im in North Richland Hills/Watauga area. WHATS UP


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Watauga Police suck. They cant see you're wearing a seatbelt when its on.


----------



## cameron (Dec 8, 2004)

From Arlington. '95 240sx se


----------



## laynlow (Mar 12, 2006)

hurst texas here.


----------

